# Quinta Del Mar



## Pauly01 (Jul 13, 2014)

Does anyone have any opinion of this condo in rosarito? Such as location or experience with it? I see its also a hotel as well.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Go there and ask. I am sure they do not continue in business if nobody stays there.
You are asking about a part of Mexico that is more closely related to San Diego weekenders; not those of us who live in Mexico....almost entirely mainland Mexico, which is a very different world from Tijuana/Rosarito.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Not meaning to offend, but I think Pauly01, you probably ought to have a look at the various travel-specific websites as well as some guidebooks for Mexico. People familiar with short-term/tourist travel to that destination will be posting to those other, travel-related forums and the guidebooks and online guide information probably provides information as well. Best of luck.


----------

